# Si se me ocurriera armarme un equipo de audio, ¿Cómo empezaría?



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Si se me ocurriera armarme un equipo de audio, ¿Cómo empezaría?*

Lo que viene a continuación es una charla conmigo mismo cosa que se le suele atribuir a quienes no poseen sus cualidades mentales intactas (Locos), que justamente es mi caso.

_* Me quiero armar un equipo de audio, ¿Por donde comienzo?_

*-- Comienza por el amplificador*

_* ¿Y por que?_

*-- Teniendo un amplificador te consigues en cualquier lugar un parlante y ya puedes escuchar “algo”*

_* ¿Le pongo un previo?_

*-- Momentáneamente NO*

_* ¿Y por que NO?_

*-- Al amplificador le puedes mandar señal con un reproductor de MP3 o cualquier otra cosa que muy posiblemente incluya control de volumen y tono*

_* ¿Y por que momentáneamente NO?_

*-- De acuerdo a como se te haga de fácil o no armar el amplificador verás luego de mejorarlo y agregarle el previo.*

_* ¿Y de que potencia lo armo?, a mi me gustaría de 400W_

*-- Ni loco*

_* ¿Y por que NI loco?_

*-- No tienes experiencia, comienza por algo sencillo.*

_* ¿Y de que potencia es “Sencillo”?_

*-- Eso lo consultas con tu bolsillo (Billetera)*

_* ¿Cómo es eso?_

*-- Cualquier amplificador que se te ocurra hacer tendrá un costo, componentes, fuente, transformador, electrolíticos, gabinete, Etc. El que sabrá o no si lo puedes hacer es tu bolsillo. He visto muchos principiantes que arman una placa de cientos de watts y luego preguntan si la pueden alimentar con un transformador de 500mA.
Antes de comenzar a armar algo averigua si el costo “Total” y “Final” está al alcance de tu bolsillo.
*
_* ¿Y una vez que tenga el amplificador como sigo?_

*-- Ahora vienen los gabinetes reproductores*

_* A…. Se me ocurren unos de 5 vías y unos 150L de volumen._

*-- Ni loco*

_* ¿Y por que NI loco?_

*-- No tienes experiencia, comienza por algo sencillo.*

_* ¿Qué sería “Algo sencillo”?_

*-- Unos gabinetes de 2 vías y unas 6 u 8 pulgadas para el woofer*

_* A….., He visto unos parlante de automóvil muy bonitos, de color rojo y que dicen que reproducen hasta 7500W_

*-- Nop, con los gabinetes NO se juega*

_* Primero me dices algo sencillo y ahora me dices que con los gabinetes No se juega ¿Quién te entiende?_

*-- Los gabinetes son la parte más importante de la cadena de audio, un excelente equipo con malos parlantes sonará mal, un equipo mediocre con muy buenos parlantes sonara “Aceptable”*

_* ¿Y entonces que hago?_

*-- Averigua costos, ahorra dinero y consigue los “Mejores” reproductores que puedas, los armas siguiendo las pautas y medidas de diseño a “Rajatabla”, no le agregas agujeros para que el parlante respire ni nada que no halla salido del diseño.*

_* Ahora tengo un amplificador y unos gabinetes que me costaron un genital, ¿Cómo sigo?_

*-- Ahora si viene el previo*

_* A…,He visto un previo mezclador de 12 canales con ecualizador de 10 bandas_

*-- Ni loco*

_* ¿Y por que NI loco?_

*-- No tienes experiencia, comienza por algo sencillo como un previo con entrada de línea, un control de tono de 2 bandas (Graves y agudos), un control de volumen y un selector de entradas.*



Concluirá……


----------



## cejas99 (Feb 16, 2010)

Estos son los verdaderos detalles que nos sirven a los principiantes a la hora de embarcarnos en cualquier proyecto electrónico relacionado con el audio, es la única manera de ganar experiencia. Muchas gracias por el aporte.
Saludos


----------



## RaFFa (Feb 16, 2010)

Bueniiiisimo Fogonazo... quien no ha empezado en este mundillo con esas ideas y cuando se han querido dar cuenta se han quedado sin blanca y que el aparato no funcione por falta de experiencia... para eso hay gente como tu, con experiencia y que sabe muy bien lo que hace. Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## gonzalorf (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo conocimientos intermedios de electrónica.

Llegué a conocerlo buscando información sobre audio Hi Fi para comenzar a armar un equipo en serio. Estuve averiguando tipos de amplificadores, marcas, etc. Pero aquí encontré que se han posteado circuitos de amplificadores de alta calidad. Es posible fabicar un amplificador que se considere Hi Fi? Es posble que yo arme un amplificador yo mismo y lo use en lugar de gastar mucho dinero en un Pioneer, Onkyo, etc?? Son equiparables las calidades?
Me recomiendan algunos de éste sitio? (estuve viendo con interés un de clase D).

--
Gonzalo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

ase mucho escuche que un ingeniero recomendaba que si pensas armar un amplificador siempre ,pero siempre primero abia que comprar los parlantes primeros ,y es por el costo ,claro que su explicacion era para sus alumnos , que novatos no eran,
muy gracioso tu post pero real ,
yo aria asi mi recomendacion
primero los parlantes
segundo el transformador ,gabinete ,el resto ya es mas facil


,,,y ya callo un pajarito,,,,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2010)

gonzalorf dijo:


> Es posible fabicar un amplificador que se considere Hi Fi? Es posble que yo arme un amplificador yo mismo y lo use en lugar de gastar mucho dinero en un Pioneer, Onkyo, etc?? Son equiparables las calidades?



En el foro hay muchos amplificadores de excelente calidad, pero hay que considerar un par de cosas, algunas de las cuales te comentaron antes:
1- No importa la calidad del amplificador si los parlantes son malos o los baffles están mal diseñados.
2- El armado del amplificador tiene CAPITAL importancia en el funcionamiento final del mismo, así hay que saber bastante mas que soldar para armar un amplificador HiFi.

En resumen, si copias un PCB del foro del algún amplificador de buena calidad, una vez que lo armes solo tendrás eso un PCB con un amplificador de buena calidad, a menos que analices las condiciones para la eliminación del "hummmm" y otros ruidos, y las formas de eliminarlos. Conectar y ajustar un amplificador HiFi no es una tarea trivial, aunque es simple, y si no consideras eso, solo vas a conseguir un montón de componentes electrónicos haciendo RUIDO y la HiFi....quedó en el recuerdo.


----------

